# BMW and Osram receive German Future Prize 2016 nomination for Laser Light Technology



## jadnashuanh (Jun 25, 2011)

It's too bad that we in the USA can only obtain a small portion of the functionality of this emerging technology because of the quite restrictive federal regulations. Unlocking their full potential would be a bigger incentive to consider it as an option verses a status symbol that isn't anywhere near the capability of those sold elsewhere.


----------

